# My new 5 gallon tank



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

It's 3 weeks old now, added fish a week ago. I hope the grass in front will grow.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

nicely done, and great pics of it


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

looks nice.The plants make it look a little bigger.What is the specs on it?Substrate,Ferts,CO2 and plants?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> looks nice.The plants make it look a little bigger.What is the specs on it?Substrate,Ferts,CO2 and plants?


Well I'm using just some fine gravel from LFS. Gravel's size 1-2mm. No CO2 yet, but I think I'll buy a CO2 kit.

I want the "grass" to cover the bottom nice and thick.

Plants are anubias (tied on stones), lilaeopsis (the grass looking one) and the tall one in the corner I don't know the name.

I've got 8 neon tetras in this tank and they seem very happy. I know it's slightly overstocked according to what I read, but tank felt kinda empty with 5 fish only. Even with 8 it doesn't look overstocked to me, there's still plenty of space.

I might add some shrimp in the future.


----------



## hakishimiei (Sep 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my tank 7 months later. I did a little rescape, but basically it's still the same.

I'm planning to move tetras to bigger aquarium and keep only betta here and add some snails or maybe shrimp.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice, did you not have any luck w/ the grassy plants in the front?


----------

